# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Espectacular !! Antonio Diaz -LA ASOMBROSA HISTORIA DE MR. SNOW

## chuchenager

Primero de todo espero que esteis pasando unas buenas fiestas de navidad todos!!
Despues de algunos dias sin aparecer por el foro por falta de tiempo, comparto con vosotros una actuacion que vi hacer en la gala benefica de tv3 (Marató de tv3) de Antonio Diaz - La asombrosa historia de Mr. Snow donde me impacto mucho este ultimo efecto! Espero que les guste! 
(empieza en el minuto 18')


http://www.tv3.cat/videos/3864351/La...300-h-a-2400-h

La Marató de 23.00 h a 24.00 h - Televisió de Catalunya

----------


## chuchenager

Nadie opina ni tiene información al respecto, de que mago es la creación, si lo ha visto hacer alguna vez algun otro compañero... etc !! Me parece muy elegante la ejecucion, con mucha clase y muy espectacular ! Puede ser que sea tecnica de Banacheck ??

----------


## Weribongui

No tengo ni pajolera idea xd pero esta muyyy bonito.

----------


## Mistico

Emocionante y muy bonito. Precioso. (Ni idea sobre lo que preguntas)

----------


## Prendes

Precioso, me gusta, me gusta  :Smile1:

----------


## El Ciporr

Soy batman, entro, me quedo anonadado por este increible efecto y mas peculiar suceso y salgo  :Smile1:

----------


## pujoman

Hola, Trabajar con sombras no es algo nuevo. Yo he visto Rutinas de Jose carlos (de mentalismo). Tambien recuerdo otra, ahora no se de quien, que utilizaba una rosa e iba cortando "la sombra"  y la rosa se iban cayendo trozos.
Os dejo la rutina de Jose carlos, que no tiene desperdicio:(la rutina de escenario empieza al minuto 2:33)
José Carlos "El Sexto Sentido" Mentalista Shalakabula T.V. (Sombras) - YouTube

Sobre como lo hace...EN el caso de Antonio, yo creo que ella es parte de su espectaculo, de no ser asi, es un crack!
Y sobre Pk touches asi a distancia tiens material de Taylor (real Ghost I y II: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un4anemN80I) y el efecto voodoo touch de Peter Loughran (ambos son electronicos), con la descripcion del efecto, el que me ha parecido más es el de voodoo touch, pues la descripcion se parece mucho (lo de rascarse la nariz, levantar el brazo,...)

Y comento lo de que ella es parte de su show por el ultimo efecto, cuando le quita el taburete. Eso no se puede hacer impromptu.
un saludo!

----------


## mnlmato

El de la rosa sobre la cual se va cortando la sombra y afecta a la realidad es de Teller Penn & Teller : &#39;Shadows&#39; - YouTube

----------


## pujoman

eeeeseeee me referia!! Gracias Manuel!

----------


## renard

Gracias chuchenager es una preciosidad.

----------


## Magicmaxi

Muy bueno

----------


## karvis

La verdad es que le ha quedado muy chula.
sin desvelar nada, deciros que la levitacion es del mago cyril, llamada matrix, aqui os dejo un enlace al video, como vereis ya es de hace unos añitos:
Cyril takayama doing matrix!!! - YouTube

sabiendo que la espectadora "voluntaria". ejem... pues ni pk touchs ni na de na... se llama ensayo y coordinacion con la musica..
para mi un 10. un buen uso de esta "ilusion", aunque aqui si que engañamos , perdon, ilusionamos a los espectadores pero bien, bien. por mi muy valido
tu si que vales¡¡

----------


## SOFTVADER

Pues yo he tenido la suerte de ver su espectaculo aqui en Plasencia,y la gente quedo boquiabierta y todo el mundo en pie aplaudiendo,muy bueno,os lo recomiendo si lo podeis ver en directo,una pasada.
Un saludo.

Pd: La chica aquí era diferente de la de la television catalana.

----------


## Apex

El de la rosa mola bastante. el otro es una gitanada que no veas... sobre todo en el momento que empuja la copa pufff xDD no concuerda ni la fuerza con la que empuja con la sombra de su dedo la sombra de la copa a la que sale disparada la copa, ni el momento tampoco xD.

Un saludo!

----------


## josep

Me ha gustado mucho.Buenisimo.Una puesta en escena fantàstica. Una música inolbidABLE.
Una grAN PRESENTACIÓN. A mi me ha emocionado. Creo que estamos delante de un gran mago que
dará mucho que hablar.
Saludos màgicos

----------

